# Cancelled game series or shuttered devs, talk some about your most noted one.



## WhiteMaze (Jan 21, 2018)

Cancelled, never ending development of games, or simply straight out lying between initial promises and final release?

Join the Helldivers i mean* Steam Early Access *program! We have it all!


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Jan 21, 2018)

While not a game I'm pretty upset that My Name is Earl never got a real ending.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 21, 2018)

Mega Man Legends 3. Kind of a wasted opportunity there by Capcom.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 21, 2018)

Aliens on Wii U.........

Aliens on N64 for that matter......


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 21, 2018)

Resistance being forgoten, seriously why didnt sony atleast made another game and ended the series for good, snding on clifanger with the last game being on the vita was BS.

Using killzone for a crap as hell launch title wich played nothing like killzone it was more like urban warfare instead of all 3 killzones which were actual global war, still hope to see a decent killzone on ps4.

Spyro hd trilogy , cmon sony fund it like crash did, for me spyro was always ten times better than crash anyday of the week.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> Mega Man Legends 3. Kind of a wasted opportunity there by Capcom.


I was there for the cancelled thread and the footage found of it.
Looked like a bad N64 take on such a game. The franchise itself may or may not have had promise but I can't get to being upset that the thing shown never made it to market.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2018)

How about vapourware like the infamous half-life 3?
Cancelled game series would be SiN Episodes. It had potential but ended up with the first game breaking even so was cancelled.
Remedy love to make games ending with cliffhangers: Alan Wake and Quantum Break.


----------



## Joom (Jan 21, 2018)

WhiteMaze said:


> Cancelled, never ending development of games, or simply straight out lying between initial promises and final release?
> 
> Join the Helldivers i mean* Steam Early Access *program! We have it all!


I joined a long time ago with the Starforge fiasco.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 21, 2018)

Metroid Dread, although it was never really announced and its existence was merely speculated based on a message in Metroid Prime 3 and an internal E3 games list.


----------



## 330 (Jan 21, 2018)

Half-Life 2.

Best PC game ever my ass. That cliffhanger ruined the whole experience for me. It's like eating an ice cream and then getting kicked in the balls.

While we're at it, let's also mention these:


- The Darkness. I don't see any way for the franchise to continue, even though the second game does end with a shitty (but not the worst) cliffhanger
- Solatorobo. What's ironic about this game is that, since the WFC for the Nintendo DS has shut down, you may never get to play that stupid last mission with a huge cliffhanger. Fast-forward a few years and hey, they did make another Solatorobo game! Only it's a japan-only mobile game that has no connection with the previous one. Fuck. My. Life.
- XIII. *ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?*
- Clive Barker's Jericho. While I can somewhat forgive Half-Life 2 for the overall good experience, not this one. Absolutely not. You don't play with my feelings like this.


Honorable mentions for the most boring/wtf endings that are almost as bad as a cliffhanger and they didn't get any sequel:


- Pokémon Conquest. Oh cool I beat everyone. Wait, is that Arceus? K.
- Super Smash Bros. 4. You can say anything you want about the broken mechanics of Brawl, but the story was cool. The "arcade" mode of this new game... wow... a ball? Really guys? There were rumors about letting the ball do something for the Wii U version but that never happened.
- Rayman 3. ARE YOU SERIOUSLY SUGGESTING THAT WHATEVER CAUSED THE CONFLICT THE FIRST TIME IS GOING TO APPEAR AGAIN? IN THE STUPIDEST WAY POSSIBLE, TOO?
- Cadillacs and Dinosaurs. I know, it's an old arcade game. The ending still pissed me off though.


----------



## Costello (Jan 21, 2018)

no one mentioned Mass Effect yet? too soon?
or maybe it's not been cancelled for good ?


----------



## Vappy (Jan 21, 2018)

Ongoing grumble about the abrupt ending and umfortunate fate the Legacy of Kain series got. Not that Nosgoth was _bad_ necessarily, but I'd have much rather had another solid single player entry that concluded the story. Having said all that, and seeing what Dead Sun was looking like, maybe it's for the best it went the way it did.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 21, 2018)

Still waiting for Portal 3.


----------



## huntertron1 (Jan 21, 2018)

WhiteMaze said:


> Cancelled, never ending development of games, or simply straight out lying between initial promises and final release?
> 
> Join the Helldivers i mean* Steam Early Access *program! We have it all!


well actualy thesres a few that manage to be full games (hello naboor)


----------



## VartioArtel (Jan 21, 2018)

Shuttered Devs?
Surprised we aren't getting more Bungie complaints considering Destiny's life cycle.


----------



## SANIC (Jan 21, 2018)

330 said:


> Half-Life 2.
> 
> Best PC game ever my ass. That cliffhanger ruined the whole experience for me. It's like eating an ice cream and then getting kicked in the balls.
> 
> ...


The Final Boss of the Classic Mode in Smash 4 is a huge castlelike fortress. It plays the same as the Subspace Emissary in the sense of you beat enemies to proceed and you die once you reach 100% and hit a hazard like lava. There's another boss at the end but I'm not saying what it is.


----------



## CrakrHakr666 (Jan 21, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Still waiting for Portal 3.



Seriously? I have almost no hope for that given how Valve handles the number 3.


----------



## RedoLane (Jan 21, 2018)

Rather than talking about Megaman Legends 3, what about Megaman Universe?
Remember when they announced you could also play in traditional Megaman stages as Rockman, Bad Boxart Megaman and Ryu from Street Fighter?
Still sad it was cancelled...
Also I'm surprised no one mentioned Scalebound, which was cancelled around January last year.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 21, 2018)

huntertron1 said:


> well actualy thesres a few that manage to be full games (hello naboor)



A few yes. The big majority are scams however.



Costello said:


> no one mentioned Mass Effect yet? too soon?
> or maybe it's not been cancelled for good ?



Hmm didn't remember the Mass Effect series. But honestly, it has run its course. I would consider the Mass Effect series to be done by now. I mean how many games were there? Four? Five?


----------



## supergamer368 (Jan 21, 2018)

Banjo-Threeie was gonna happen, then Rareware thought “how bout some cars”


----------



## mightymuffy (Jan 21, 2018)

Scalebound, I argued back then and will still argue now, didn't look much cop anyway.... far too grand an ambition for Platinum to pull off, never looked right, and the cancellation came as no surprise whatsoever to me.

Mass Effect dead? Well yeah, the ending of 3 killed it off to be honest, and that's not [just] my continuous butthurtness of it - but THAT ending was final: the big bad, the galaxy itself, all finished one way or the other, so lets go do a totally different galaxy etc and start again? That never works. Doesn't help that most of the team that worked on the first/second game had long gone from Bioware, and took their vision with them...


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 21, 2018)

We never did get Rouge Squadron Wii...


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 21, 2018)

Cancelled games are very interesting to me and I sometimes spend hours looking at magazine shots, previews and interviews about cancelled games. My favourite is defenitly Agartha. Its a horror/survival game for the Dreamcast, which was developed by the Studio No-Cliche (They also made Toy Racer)

It had an amazing mysterious atmosphere and was way ahead of its time with the game being heavy on choices and having a ton of endings. The Music is something else too, it has a very scary feeling about it that is very hard to describe. Im just really really sad that it had to get cancelled because the Dreamcast got left behind by Sega. 

It had so much potential and after reading interviews with the devs being extremly passionate about the game, I am even more sad it had to die. If anybody is interested, i'll leave a link to a video showing gameplay and concepts for the game. If any of you are interested in cancelled games, I really encourage you to check out unseen64. The channel has a playlist with a ton of beta footage and cancelled games.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2018)

mightymuffy said:


> Mass Effect dead? Well yeah, the ending of 3 killed it off to be honest, and that's not [just] my continuous butthurtness of it - but THAT ending was final: *the big bad, the galaxy itself, all finished one way or the other, so lets go do a totally different galaxy etc and start again?* That never works. *Doesn't help that most of the team that worked on the first/second game had long gone from Bioware, and took their vision with them...*


ME:A's storyline starts between ME2 and ME3, not as a "oh this galaxy is poop now so lets go somewhere else" type thing after 3's. Still not the best "excuse" for the storyline, but it's not as stupid as that.

Also, ME:A was developed by a completely separate studio than the original games, so even if the original team was still there in all their glory it would've made no difference unfortunately. The only experience they had with the ME series was just making some DLC for some of the games and that was it  


As to the topic, I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Silent Hills yet. While the P.T. demo had no real relation to what Silent Hills would've been, nobody can really lie and say it didn't hype everyone up for what might have been a really great Silent Hill game. Lot of promise stuffed into that little playable teaser, and eventually crushed cuz Konami and Kojima just couldn't get along. We still have Death Stranding, but it's not Silent Hill  

Star Wars 1313 as well, a "gritty and mature" Star Wars game that follows younger Boba Fett was a wet dream for most Star Wars fan. Then Disney came along and said "lolno" and the rest is history


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2018)

Half Life 2 Episode 3

that is all


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 21, 2018)

Lamborghini on Xbox :c


----------



## ken28 (Jan 21, 2018)

Ushiro comes to mind.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 21, 2018)

330 said:


> Half-Life 2.
> 
> Best PC game ever my ass. That cliffhanger ruined the whole experience for me. It's like eating an ice cream and then getting kicked in the balls.
> 
> ...


Yep the death


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 21, 2018)

At this point, it feels like Star Citizen is going to happen but it's going to be such a simple, empty game. Most of the community is done with the developer, Cloud Imperium, and their unprofessionalism. The game has been feature creeped into unholy hell and they only just implemented handing of ship cargo, which is just moving boxes around.


----------



## Justin20020 (Jan 21, 2018)

Fahrenheit - It was in the past a very great game and the story is really nice but the story never comes to an end. It ends with a cliffhanger


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 21, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> At this point, it feels like Star Citizen is going to happen but it's going to be such a simple, empty game. Most of the community is done with the developer, Cloud Imperium, and their unprofessionalism. The game has been feature creeped into unholy hell and they only just implemented handing of ship cargo, which is just moving boxes around.


Glad someone mentioned Star Citizen. The game got so much crowdfunding and hype over the years, but it seems the project is dragging on longer and longer by the years. At this point, you would expect them to have gotten the core of the game down pat. If they're _just now_ implementing so many features, I don't know how they're gonna have time to test 'em all and iterate. Their money pool can't last forever. It may still be too early to say, but I'm expecting an impending No Man's Sky situation.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2018)

Mega Man Legends 3. There's no valid reason to cancel it. The fans all want it.

Scalebound looked extremely promising. Was disappointed with the announcement.


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Jan 21, 2018)

Earthbound 64
and
A starfox arcade game


----------



## mightymuffy (Jan 21, 2018)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ME:A's storyline starts between ME2 and ME3, not as a "oh this galaxy is poop now so lets go somewhere else" type thing after 3's. Still not the best "excuse" for the storyline, but it's not as stupid as that.
> 
> Also, ME:A was developed by a completely separate studio than the original games, so even if the original team was still there in all their glory it would've made no difference unfortunately. The only experience they had with the ME series was just making some DLC for some of the games and that was it


Separate studio altogether? Well you learn something new every day, so cheers...... I'm not getting your other comment though  - of course they had to start ME:A's storyline in between 2 & 3, necessary as the finality of 3's [different] endings meant we wouldn't have a continuation otherwise: my point still stands, you can't 'start again' like they tried with ME:A, they should've just left it at 3 and gave us a current gen trilogy remake instead, wouldn't have lost nearly as much money. Andromeda is a mistake best forgotten altogether, and I only mentioned it due to its prominence in the OP.


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 21, 2018)

there's tons of tech demos and games from solo developers that never see the light of day due to the lack of passion or just time. I can't think of any right now but I remember going on gamejolt a lot a few years back and watching so many cool projects that were still in development and watching them slowly stop posting news updates until they'd eventually stop development and die


----------



## kingtut (Jan 21, 2018)

For me the one that is still brutal is the cancellation of silent hills as I was really looking forward to it


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 21, 2018)

mightymuffy said:


> Separate studio altogether? Well you learn something new every day, so cheers...... I'm not getting your other comment though  - of course they had to start ME:A's storyline in between 2 & 3, necessary as the finality of 3's [different] endings meant we wouldn't have a continuation otherwise: my point still stands, you can't 'start again' like they tried with ME:A, they should've just left it at 3 and gave us a current gen trilogy remake instead, wouldn't have lost nearly as much money. Andromeda is a mistake best forgotten altogether, and I only mentioned it due to its prominence in the OP.


Yep, it was done by BioWare Montreal instead of BioWare Edmonton, who developed the original trilogy. That's part of the reason ME:A is so...off from the original trilogy, the studio had no real connection to OG ME developers. Pair that with a lot of leadership on that particular production team leaving halfway through development, having to scrap major game design features that were mostly finished in 2014/2015, and using a completely new engine for the series and you were bound to get a game that just wasn't that great in the series. 

ME:A should've had like 5 years worth of production and development put into it (since they started production in 2012), but thanks to all those fuckups and having major features scrapped super late into production, the studio only had like 18 months to put together a majority of the game.


----------



## zero2exe (Jan 21, 2018)

Surprised no one's mentioned Golden Sun series yet. 3 games, 3 massive cliffhangers (Dark Dawn being obviously the biggest offender).
I loved both GS1 and 2, and while the DS version had a nice graphics upgrade the story was just really weak and clearly butchered, it's like they ran out of budget before finishing the story which was pretty sad.

I'm not really sure what to expect from an eventual "conclusion" if it ever happens.


----------



## Axmand (Jan 21, 2018)

Command & Conquer where are you?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Mega Man Legends 3. There's no valid reason to cancel it. The fans all want it.


Have you met megaman fans?

Also I as whatever I am playing the hypothetical businessman would have wondered if it was N64 times again, not mid 2010 on the 3ds or whenever it was when the footage was shown. Want another legends game by all means but what I saw of it was not something to get worked up about.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 21, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> I was there for the cancelled thread and the footage found of it.
> Looked like a bad N64 take on such a game. The franchise itself may or may not have had promise but I can't get to being upset that the thing shown never made it to market.


Capcom's handling of the whole situation was unprofessional and being the hugest fucking god damn piss-drinking-and-vomiting-it-back-in-everyone's-face jerks about it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Have you met megaman fans?
> 
> Also I as whatever I am playing the hypothetical businessman would have wondered if it was N64 times again, not mid 2010 on the 3ds or whenever it was when the footage was shown. Want another legends game by all means but what I saw of it was not something to get worked up about.


That's like, your opinion man.

If we're talking about what a game "looks" like, there's a laundry list that should have been canceled.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 21, 2018)

Graphics were but a part of that.
The movement, the animations, the timings, the NPC behaviours, the styles involved and more played into my calling N64 time portal (and to bad games land at that) then and to this day.



Jonna said:


> Capcom's handling of the whole situation was unprofessional and being the hugest fucking god damn piss-drinking-and-vomiting-it-back-in-everyone's-face jerks about it.


While I would like to believe I would have done better the megaman fan base is seldom pleased so if Capcom's policy on the matter was "don't even try" I could get behind it.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 21, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Graphics were but a part of that.
> The movement, the animations, the timings, the NPC behaviours, the styles involved and more played into my calling N64 time portal (and to bad games land at that) then and to this day.
> 
> 
> While I would like to believe I would have done better the megaman fan base is seldom pleased so if Capcom's policy on the matter was "don't even try" I could get behind it.


Capcom is weird with marketing and publishing..


----------



## Dominator211 (Jan 21, 2018)

this reminds me of We F;y the game the could have pushed the wii to its limit


----------



## Jonna (Jan 21, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Graphics were but a part of that.
> The movement, the animations, the timings, the NPC behaviours, the styles involved and more played into my calling N64 time portal (and to bad games land at that) then and to this day.
> 
> 
> While I would like to believe I would have done better the megaman fan base is seldom pleased so if Capcom's policy on the matter was "don't even try" I could get behind it.


No, no, Capcom went from awesome to "wtf" on the spin of a dime and went schizophrenic on the fans. To sum up, they said it could happen, then said it didn't, then said it would, then said no, then finally said their in house development wouldn't do it. Then fans and some small staff said they would take reigns to do it if Capcom granted them permission, and Capcom allowed it and gave them permission to use the IP and gave some resources as well. They were being awesome and positive towards this development, and the development was going really well. At some point, Capcom suddenly said they needed to know this was even a valuable asset that people would buy, so they told the developers that they had a deadline to get a free demo up on the eshop, and they would greenlight it if they reached a minimum amount of downloads to ensure people would buy the game. It reached way above the number of downloads and every one was excited, until Capcom just slammed down on every one a few days later and said "nope, stop development, this thing is cancelled." They have some piss-poor excuse why this was, which contradicted everything they had said.

Okay that didn't sum it up, but if you really don't want to read, the biggest sum up is this:

Capcom led a long development life of a small team and suddenly gave them a deadline and conditions to meet, only to out of no where completely demolish the entire thing with no known reason even though it met the deadline and conditions.

EDIT: I also recall some shady things done by them during development as well but I can't fully remember so I didn't include anything like that.


----------



## XDel (Jan 21, 2018)

Jedi Knight III (even though Jedi Academy had a horrible story, hopefully they'd have turned that around by III.)
Knights of the Old Republic III (Even though II did not feel entirely Star Warsish.)
Wonder Boy V (is it still coming?)
Though Soul Reaver was released and despite the fact that it's one of the best Metroidvania's EVER, it was still only half complete for which reason I wish they'd reboot that puppy with it's original scope in mind.


----------



## cholaloula (Jan 21, 2018)

Project H.A.M.M.E.R.


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 21, 2018)

Jonna said:


> No, no, Capcom went from awesome to "wtf" on the spin of a dime and went schizophrenic on the fans. To sum up, they said it could happen, then said it didn't, then said it would, then said no, then finally said their in house development wouldn't do it. Then fans and some small staff said they would take reigns to do it if Capcom granted them permission, and Capcom allowed it and gave them permission to use the IP and gave some resources as well. They were being awesome and positive towards this development, and the development was going really well. At some point, Capcom suddenly said they needed to know this was even a valuable asset that people would buy, so they told the developers that they had a deadline to get a free demo up on the eshop, and they would greenlight it if they reached a minimum amount of downloads to ensure people would buy the game. It reached way above the number of downloads and every one was excited, until Capcom just slammed down on every one a few days later and said "nope, stop development, this thing is cancelled." They have some piss-poor excuse why this was, which contradicted everything they had said.
> 
> Okay that didn't sum it up, but if you really don't want to read, the biggest sum up is this:
> 
> ...


The Devs worked unpaid overtime on it.


----------



## Foxchild (Jan 21, 2018)

The Sierra Babylon 5 PC game


----------



## specht (Jan 21, 2018)

I still have dreams about what life would be like if Silent Hills wasn't cancelled.  Can't wait for Death Stranding to see what (if any) concepts make it into that.

Would've liked to play the original Resident Evil 4 as well.  Not what eventually turned into Devil May Cry, but this:


----------



## RCJayce (Jan 21, 2018)

specht said:


> I still have dreams about what life would be like if Silent Hills wasn't cancelled.  Can't wait for Death Stranding to see what (if any) concepts make it into that.
> 
> Would've liked to play the original Resident Evil 4 as well.  Not what eventually turned into Devil May Cry, but this:




WAT this is amazing, why did Capcom change this for a fucking Action game?


----------



## specht (Jan 21, 2018)

RCJayce said:


> WAT this is amazing, why did Capcom change this for a fucking Action game?



Well it seems they were experimenting with alternate camera styles already as early as that video.  I don't know about the sales of Code Veronica or RE3 but at that point it's probably safe to assume most new players were turned off by the tank controls.

But yeah then came E3 2004 and we got an arcade shooter.  While fun and groundbreaking at the time it was a far cry from the Resident Evil we grew up with.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 21, 2018)

I hate that all the games I looked forward to when I was younger got cancelled.

*Resident Evil for Gameboy Color* was one, but thankfully hackers finished the leaked ROM and it's fully playable.

*StarCraft Ghost for PC* was another. I don't care for the RTS games, but a StarCraft FPS game got me excited.

*Dinosaur Planet for the N64* had me excited for another N64 game by Rare. My parents spent a lot of money on our N64, and when I found out it was scrapped and being ported to the GameCube instead, I was sad and angry because we couldn't afford yet another expensive Nintendo console.

*Star Fox 2 for Super Nintendo* almost made this list, if it hadn't been finished and released on the SNES Mini. I still played the alpha and the prototype, and got a taste and liked it.

I also hate when games are literally ports mid-development, and you can tell by the lack of polygons and shitty textures. One fine example of this would be *Animal Forest for the Nintendo 64 *being ported to the GameCube for North American audiences. Those are the same blurry textures and the same low-poly models you get on the N64 game. Even the *Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Wii *looked terrible, and you could tell wasn't running at it's native potential.

Another fine example of this lazy porting technique was *Twilight Princess HD for the Nintendo Wii U*. I was expecting higher poly models alongside the newer HD textures, but we just got the GameCube version of the game, low poly models and everything, with new HD textures slapped on them. It felt like a rushed port honestly, and it kills me to call it the difinitive version... But I'd have to say that it is.

And this trend is still continuing to this day over at Nintendo. The Switch is getting nothing but Wii U ports and other ports. You can tell that games made _*for*_ the Switch look much richer, feel optimized, and the textures haven't been reduced to blurred trash. (Mario Odyssey and Xenoblade 2 are shining examples of this.)


----------



## Geezerdorf (Jan 22, 2018)

Jayro said:


> *Resident Evil for Gameboy Color* was one, but thankfully hackers finished the leaked ROM and it's fully playable.


Oh, so that explains the abrupt and sudden release of the game in the scene those years. So the european cartridges of Gaiden must be repros, or just knock offs. Who woulda thunk?

In my case, there are a particular selection i can think of. The one that still hurts me the most was *Shadows of the Eternals. *I love everything that has to do with the Elder God Mythos and Cthullu, so Eternal Darkness was one, if not, my favorite game of the genre apart from the original Call of the Cthullus. I was severly dissappointed with Silicon Knights and their constant mistakes of not wanting to make the game, even when Nintendo was backing them up, until the point of deciding to do it, just to get into a heavy controversy, putting in hiatus the thing and letting both Nintendo and the game to be in the probervial shelf up until this day.
Right now, there's not too many games that focus on the topic (one that i love to death), and in one time, SK were the synonym of "ideal guys" to get the thing done in modern years. I'll be waiting for someone doing a great game like Eternal Darkness, but who knows when it'll happen. 

Another one comes from Inafune. but not for what you would think of, @FAST6191 . I'm prettu sure nobody here remebers the little proof of concept game that inafune was working, apart of the other cancelled games that he had with megaman.* Kai-oh, the king of pirates*, was supposed to be an interesting RPG where you would battle your way through an extense map and had the chance to make the enemies you defeated your allies, and add them to your ever growing party. Sorta like in Suikoden or Destiny of an Emperor, but in 3D and with animals, and as a sort of retelling of Romace of the Three Kingdoms. 
This game was a launch game title that got pushed and pushed further until its cancellation in 2015. They say it was because of the more than 461 million yen loss for Comcept, and because the market "was shifting focus over other things", but i suspect it was also because Inafune was being cut from Capcom, and that also meant that he wouldn't have enough money to spend with his newly found company. 
I am one of those who loves a good story and a good RPG. When i heard about the game when the 3DS launched, i was stoked. "A new Destiny of an Emperor-like game for the 3DS? _Count me in!_"...now, we only have this little tidbit of trailer to remember it.


----------



## wicksand420 (Jan 22, 2018)

Anybody remember Oblivion for PSP?


----------



## Jayro (Jan 22, 2018)

Geezerdorf said:


> Oh, so that explains the abrupt and sudden release of the game in the scene those years. So the european cartridges of Gaiden must be repros, or just knock offs. Who woulda thunk?


Resident Evil Gaiden was a totally different game, I'm talking about the original Resident Evil from the PlayStation, made for the Gameboy Color.

*Resident Evil:*


 


*Resident Evil Gaiden:*


----------



## placebooooo (Jan 22, 2018)

I really wanted to see Mother 3 on N64 as well as Mega man legends for the 3ds.


----------



## darksweet (Jan 22, 2018)

Devil My Cry on PSP i'll bet that will be best action/beat-em-up game in PSP. :C


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 22, 2018)

Silent hill series rip


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Jan 22, 2018)

p.t ps4 and crash landed ps3


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 22, 2018)

where the fuck is prey 2
prey 2017 is fucking garbage -- it's a lazy rehash of System Shock 2 with a lazier meta story element added to it that just makes it seem like it wants to be deep when it really isn't and never will be -- give me my space bounty hunters and native americans damnit


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 22, 2018)

Dinosaur planet, I mean it looked like it was going to be loads better that star fox adventures


----------



## VassagoX (Jan 22, 2018)

Chrono Break - While Chrono Cross made a horrible sequel/prequel to Trigger, it was decent in its own right.  Obviously Chrono Trigger is one of the most celebrated RPGs of all time.  I would have loved to see where this went.

Suikoden - We all now what happens when Konami changes a project team.  It's equally obvious why the newer games did so bad.

Megaman Legends 3 - For how close they say this game, and at least the Prototype version, came to completion, it's a shame we haven't seem it in some form.  Capcom blamed lack of interest, but come on!  People have begged for this for two decades!  If they had jumped on it when the support was high...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 22, 2018)

The Duke Nukem 3D remake which was canceled by Gearbox left a hole in my heart. Ugh.

Seriously, they need to sell the rights as they're doing nothing worth a damn with the Duke Nukem name.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 22, 2018)

Poor Star Wars Battlefront III.


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 22, 2018)

Here's a few for ya.

Winter for the Wii.  Looked like a pretty interesting Survival/Horror game.  Same developer that was responsible for Geist, which was pretty unique.


The Grinder, also for the Wii.  A Left 4 Dead with a bit more fantasy elements in the creatures, and the different playable characters having unique abilities.  They apparently decided to put it on the back-burner to make a sequel to The Conduit, which is a shame, because I thought this had a lot more potential.


And then if you wanna go really far back, being a Star Trek fan, Secret of Vulcan Fury is one I'd have liked to have seen.  Very few Star Trek games exist that actually capture the spirit of the franchise.  25th Anniverary and Judgement Rites on the PC were fantastic point-and-click adventures with new missions for the classic crew, and A Final Unity was pretty decent for Next Gen.  But there's another game that never was.  It would have marked the original cast's final performance together, as the voice acting had been recorded in 1998, and DeForrest Kelley having passed in 1999.  The story was written by D.C. Fontana, who was a veteran writer for the series.  Game wound up getting cancelled for being too expensive.  I'd like to think that some day, someone will take the script and voice-acting and make a new adventure game out of it.


----------



## Yil (Jan 22, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Cancelled games are very interesting to me and I sometimes spend hours looking at magazine shots, previews and interviews about cancelled games. My favourite is defenitly Agartha. Its a horror/survival game for the Dreamcast, which was developed by the Studio No-Cliche (They also made Toy Racer)
> 
> It had an amazing mysterious atmosphere and was way ahead of its time with the game being heavy on choices and having a ton of endings. The Music is something else too, it has a very scary feeling about it that is very hard to describe. Im just really really sad that it had to get cancelled because the Dreamcast got left behind by Sega.
> 
> It had so much potential and after reading interviews with the devs being extremly passionate about the game, I am even more sad it had to die. If anybody is interested, i'll leave a link to a video showing gameplay and concepts for the game. If any of you are interested in cancelled games, I really encourage you to check out unseen64. The channel has a playlist with a ton of beta footage and cancelled games.



Golden sun the dark age? Give me the switch sequel already!


----------



## hippy dave (Jan 22, 2018)

The Bomberman game for 3DS, I think it was almost finished before they pulled the plug. Might not have been my favourite kind of Bomberman game but I was really unhappy when it was cancelled as it seemed to be solidifying the total death of the franchise. Better news since then as they came out with a more classical Bomberman game for Switch, but I still don't have a Switch yet.

Older one I can think of was the sequel to Lucasarts' awesome point&click adventure, Full Throttle. I don't think it was the only point&click that I was sad to see cancelled as that genre was killed off for a while, but it's the first one springing to mind. The later non-point&click sequel was cancelled too, but eh.


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 22, 2018)

hippy dave said:


> Older one I can think of was the sequel to Lucasarts' awesome point&click adventure, Full Throttle. I don't think it was the only point&click that I was sad to see cancelled as that genre was killed off for a while, but it's the first one springing to mind. The later non-point&click sequel was cancelled too, but eh.


Tim Schaffer had left LucasArts by then.  Not sure how worthy of a sequel you'd get without him at the helm.


----------



## kragzy (Jan 22, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Cancelled games are very interesting to me and I sometimes spend hours looking at magazine shots, previews and interviews about cancelled games. My favourite is defenitly Agartha. Its a horror/survival game for the Dreamcast, which was developed by the Studio No-Cliche (They also made Toy Racer)
> 
> It had an amazing mysterious atmosphere and was way ahead of its time with the game being heavy on choices and having a ton of endings. The Music is something else too, it has a very scary feeling about it that is very hard to describe. Im just really really sad that it had to get cancelled because the Dreamcast got left behind by Sega.
> 
> It had so much potential and after reading interviews with the devs being extremly passionate about the game, I am even more sad it had to die. If anybody is interested, i'll leave a link to a video showing gameplay and concepts for the game. If any of you are interested in cancelled games, I really encourage you to check out unseen64. The channel has a playlist with a ton of beta footage and cancelled games.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Jan 22, 2018)

I wish Telltale Games would return to LucasArts Franchises like Monkey Island. Tales of Monkey Island was a really cool game and it had some cliffhanger ending implying a sequel.

As for cancelled projects:

Dinosaur Planet (N64):


Twelve Tales: Conker 64 (N64):


Perfect Dark Zero (GCN):
https://www.unseen64.net/2008/04/08/perfect-dark-zero-gc-tech-demo/

Perfect Dark Core (XB360):
https://www.unseen64.net/2011/03/21/perfect-dark-core-xbox-360-cancelled-prototype/

Several never translated Dragon Quest games (especially DQM2 3D and DQX)


----------



## Geezerdorf (Jan 22, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Resident Evil Gaiden was a totally different game, I'm talking about the original Resident Evil from the PlayStation, made for the Gameboy Color.



Oh. Sorry about the confu-Wait, _WHAT!?_ How did i never heard of this? I want to know more about it!

There's also *Battletoads, *for the GBA. The idea was interesting. Too bad Rare didn't wanted to do it, as it was in a tough spot after being bought by Microsoft in those years.

I'm also disappointed that almost none of the Amiga ports planned for GBA got completed for many reasons. I'd had killed to have games like *GODS *On the go. Alas.


----------



## BvanBart (Jan 22, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> Metroid Dread, although it was never really announced and its existence was merely speculated based on a message in Metroid Prime 3 and an internal E3 games list.



There is a Switch Metroid 4 coming? Or is that not what you mean.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 22, 2018)

Meh...I don't care much about franchises. Story is rarely my reason to play it, and in cases I do, I don't really want it to continue because I liked a previous story (or game). And at the rate the industry is spewing out games, cancelled series get spiritual successors at a pretty decent rate anyway (e.g.: rollercoaster tycoon died and came back as a zombie (rollercoaster tycoon world), a decent sequel to RCT3 (planet coaster) AND a successor to the 2D ones (parkitect) ).

That said: there are a few franchises that are overdue for a new version:
-half life 3 / half life 2 episode 3. There's something to be said about quitting when at the height of the series, but this is more like walking out during a performance
-F-Zero: I don't understand why nintendo just keep adding captain Falcon in smash bros or put that minigame in nintendoland when they're not going to do anything with the series. Granted, it's hard to improve upon the insanity of GX, but still...jeez.




Axmand said:


> Command & Conquer where are you?


You know the answer to this at least partially: they got absorbed and assimilated by the soulless blob that is EA. Then some (many?) of westwood studio employees left to form Petroglyph games.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 22, 2018)

Geezerdorf said:


> Oh. Sorry about the confu-Wait, _WHAT!?_ How did i never heard of this? I want to know more about it!
> 
> There's also *Battletoads, *for the GBA. The idea was interesting. Too bad Rare didn't wanted to do it, as it was in a tough spot after being bought by Microsoft in those years.
> 
> I'm also disappointed that almost none of the Amiga ports planned for GBA got completed for many reasons. I'd had killed to have games like *GODS *On the go. Alas.


At least we got a good port of Another World for GBA. I remember playing it on my dad's Amiga 2600 in the late 90's.


----------



## anhminh (Jan 22, 2018)

I want to believe that Neverland studio is still alive and working for Marvelous.

Their announce of bankruptcy is really hit me hard consider at that time I still very much enjoy my long waited Rune Factory 4. But it just so long, my hope get smaller and smaller as year pass. I just want a goddam confirm if my favorite series of all time is still alive or not goddamit.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 22, 2018)

zero2exe said:


> Surprised no one's mentioned Golden Sun series yet. 3 games, 3 massive cliffhangers (Dark Dawn being obviously the biggest offender).
> I loved both GS1 and 2, and while the DS version had a nice graphics upgrade the story was just really weak and clearly butchered, it's like they ran out of budget before finishing the story which was pretty sad.
> 
> I'm not really sure what to expect from an eventual "conclusion" if it ever happens.


I have been after a real ending to those games for a long time now but I really dont think Camelot is really interested in doing that. GS 1 and 2 technically should have been one game so I am not sure what you mean about there being 3 massive cliff hangers and the end of 2 was pretty conclusive. Wasn't it? 3 was probably the worst though in all regards. I really dont want the series to continue IMO. I think they had a good and conclusive story for 1 and 2 but 3 doesnt feel special anymore. But that's my opinion. 



Axmand said:


> Command & Conquer where are you?


Also my opinon, but C&C truly died when EA bought Westwood, let them finish YR2 and then fired them. RA3 was "fun" but nothing compared to YA2. I feel like we will never get another worthy C&C title, as sad as that sounds. 


VartioArtel said:


> Shuttered Devs?
> Surprised we aren't getting more Bungie complaints considering Destiny's life cycle.


I can field this one. As someone who dumped 1000+ hours into D1, D2 is utter trash. Destiny 1 was not perfect, segmented, and somewhat grubby in terms of begging players for money. But there was enough right that it kept me coming back like an abusive relationship. I loved the artwork, the progression, the sense of accomplishment and social aspects. Destiny 2 is hand-holdy, money grubbing cash milk that extorts players and fails to focus on gameplay. I can say this, it is nice to not be in an abusive relationship with a game anymore. I sunk pretty low with Destiny 1 so... 6 of one I guess.


----------



## eriol33 (Jan 22, 2018)

Does Moon Rpg remix count? that game was not canceled, but the english version was. I have been waiting the fan translation forever.

megaman legends 3 was probably the saddest story. But at this rate I couldn't care about that game anymore. every plot has a predictable resolution anyway (thank you tvtropes!)


----------



## pasc (Jan 22, 2018)

Dev: Graphic-State GBA... They never released Urban Reflex.  And that sweet demo. *sob*


----------



## zero2exe (Jan 22, 2018)

BORTZ said:


> I have been after a real ending to those games for a long time now but I really dont think Camelot is really interested in doing that. GS 1 and 2 technically should have been one game so I am not sure what you mean about there being 3 massive cliff hangers and the end of 2 was pretty conclusive. Wasn't it? 3 was probably the worst though in all regards. I really dont want the series to continue IMO. I think they had a good and conclusive story for 1 and 2 but 3 doesnt feel special anymore. But that's my opinion.


While we could argue that GS 1 and 2 are indeed only 1 game we still have the inconclusive ending...
GS2 ending - No clue as to what happens to Alex at that point as the wise one itself says he won't die, there's a reason we were all expecting GS3 in the first place before we got dark dawn, and we barely got answers, only a lot more questions, and yeah, Camelot will probably never finish this, at least not before another decade (?)


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jan 22, 2018)

Silent Hills :/


----------



## thewarhammer (Jan 22, 2018)

I wish we had Capcom Fighting All-Stars instead of Fighting Jam, I was really into it at the time. Besides this, as a fan, Rockman DASH 3 and Online were big losses to me. 

And, of course, Final Fantasy Versus XIII. After playing the mess of a game which is FFXV I'd really hoped we could have all the scrapped content from Versus XIII. 




Taleweaver said:


> -F-Zero: I don't understand why nintendo just keep adding captain Falcon in smash bros or put that minigame in nintendoland when they're not going to do anything with the series. Granted, it's hard to improve upon the insanity of GX, but still...jeez.



It's really hard to surpass GX/AX, but I'd really like a new game in the series.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 22, 2018)

MaverickWellington said:


> where the fuck is prey 2
> prey 2017 is fucking garbage -- it's a lazy rehash of System Shock 2 with a lazier meta story element added to it that just makes it seem like it wants to be deep when it really isn't and never will be -- give me my space bounty hunters and native americans damnit


Thanks for that post. I've been on the fence for a while about getting it. I loved the original prey, but wasn't sure if this one did a justice.


----------



## MaverickWellington (Jan 22, 2018)

WeedZ said:


> Thanks for that post. I've been on the fence for a while about getting it. I loved the original prey, but wasn't sure if this one did a justice.


Don't even bother playing it, it is, I shit you not, almost a carbon fucking copy of System Shock 2 down to mechanics, story, and atmosphere, with the only things changed being a lazy metastory ass-pull added, and a new enemy type that you end up fighting for a majority of the game.

Seriously just go get System Shock 2 on GOG. Better atmosphere, better game.


----------



## Geezerdorf (Jan 23, 2018)

thewarhammer said:


> It's really hard to surpass GX/AX, but I'd really like a new game in the series.



Even so, you don't need to make something to topple GX/AX if that's the case; you could simply draw a "Parallel" of the same quality, with some addons that make the game memorable by itself.

If you could release a GX/AX-like game, but expanded on Cups and maybe using Online to play, you'll get a lot of people behind it, because there's people that crave for highly-pumped, fast-paced racers (hell, even Fast has demonstrated that there's a response for a game with these characteristics, and they just added a fewer things betwen Neo and RMX).
Either if Retro or Amusement Vision again takes the role to make it, if they give us the same amount of machines (even with new ones, or newer parts for original machines), more cups in the game, the ability to go online to race in the game, and perhaps a simple, yet effective track editor/builder, you have the best version of F-Zero ever created.

One of the problems holding this back is that they feel the necessity of making something "bigger than GX", but the biggest one is being Miyamoto, and this belief that F-Zero wasn't a profitable game at all. Still salty about his "People like this game?" reaction on that interview. You know the one.

I'm also still pissed that Nintendo never got their act together to relaunch the F-Zero X with the expansion kit included overseas, when newer (and fewer) bigger memory cartridges became available on 64's almost abrupt end of cycle. The simple fact of having a Track editor/builder, gave new life to the game.
And don't even get me started with F-Zero Climax. There's no excuse to not give us that last game overseas.
Those cancellations, along with the 64DD were something that still hurts to remember, since we saw advertising for those everywhere on the 90's.


----------



## VartioArtel (Jan 24, 2018)

thewarhammer said:


> I wish we had Capcom Fighting All-Stars instead of Fighting Jam, I was really into it at the time. Besides this, as a fan, Rockman DASH 3 and Online were big losses to me.
> 
> And, of course, Final Fantasy Versus XIII. After playing the mess of a game which is FFXV I'd really hoped we could have all the scrapped content from Versus XIII..



I mean, this implies XV/V.XIII had any content. Most of what appeared were just conceptual art, conceptual models, etc. None of this so-called 'content' actually existed. It was all things swimming in Nomura's head. Look at Nomura's history. The guy has a habit of taking bloody 10+ years to complete anything he makes it seems like. Most of that time's spent plotting how many wrinkles are on Cloud Strife's ass, for example.


----------



## thewarhammer (Jan 24, 2018)

VartioArtel said:


> I mean, this implies XV/V.XIII had any content. Most of what appeared were just conceptual art, conceptual models, etc. None of this so-called 'content' actually existed. It was all things swimming in Nomura's head. Look at Nomura's history. The guy has a habit of taking bloody 10+ years to complete anything he makes it seems like. Most of that time's spent plotting how many wrinkles are on Cloud Strife's ass, for example.



Usually I'd be agreeing with you, but this time I'm talking about the game content showed by them, since the Versus XIII development. Like the Behemoth battle in the city, the tank in the woods, character swapping and the original battle against Aranea and even the plot itself. 

Actually there was content being developed, and it was just scrapped because of the development shift to Vs.XIII to XV. And every bit of it is on YouTube since years ago.


----------



## VartioArtel (Jan 24, 2018)

thewarhammer said:


> Usually I'd be agreeing with you, but this time I'm talking about the game content showed by them, since the Versus XIII development. Like the Behemoth battle in the city, the tank in the woods, character swapping and the original battle against Aranea and even the plot itself.
> 
> Actually there was content being developed, and it was just scrapped because of the development shift to Vs.XIII to XV. And every bit of it is on YouTube since years ago.



Oh, I remember the Behemoth battle in the City. Which I'm all but certain was just another concept use. They use that same area for the Ifrit fight, kept most of the gameplay elements there for the Iron Giants from the Carbuncle Demo (Platinum demo?), probably so that whatever WAS there still had some viable use. That would explain quite a bit too. I don't know about the original Aranea fight, but anyone could toss together 10 seconds of cutscene for the sake of a demo too without adding any other thing. Like I said, Nomura had this habit of caring how many wrinkles are on a person's ass that it absorbs so much time that actual plot writing, etc, are shoved to the wind.

You also got to understand that in interviews, Nomura bluntly stated at one point he planned to turn V.XIII into a bloody musical. And I remember about a year or so ago after like 2-3 years of development, they stated they had only just completed the game up to Guard Scorpion for the FFVII-Remaster. The reason this was was, you guessed it: "Nomura wanted every single detail to be absolutely perfect.

We don't know WHAT exactly was completed in Nomura's time, but hell, we've seen normal people create 3D models and create very compelling cutscenes (Machinima) and battles for the sake of proving their ability. What we saw of V.XIII could easily have just been a sort of cutscene instead of actual gameplay that was on auto-run, with no gameplay engine or anything of the sort. Or maybe it was an actual battle.

No matter what, we cannot confirm there was any hard 'content' in the game.


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 27, 2018)

Costello said:


> no one mentioned Mass Effect yet? too soon?
> or maybe it's not been cancelled for good ?



Bioware may as well be shuttered, it's a shitty mess of a shell of what it used to be full of awful SJW's and shit.


----------



## Pachee (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## MO35AB (Jan 28, 2018)

commandos :'(


----------



## jerzmob (Jan 28, 2018)

Maximo 3


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2018)

Pachee said:


>



Never knew about that one.
Eternal Darkness as a resident evil clone... I think I am good with what we got actually.



MO35AB said:


> commandos :'(


The really well liked RTS series? I know I had not seen one in a while but do you have anything more on its demise?


----------



## Pachee (Jan 28, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Never knew about that one.
> Eternal Darkness as a resident evil clone... I think I am good with what we got actually.


It was going to be the reference for graphics on the n64, nintendo at the time didn't even believed they managed that and went on to inspect the console.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 29, 2018)

MO35AB said:


> commandos :'(


Have you tried desperados: wanted dead or alive, Robin hood: men of courage or (more recently) Shadow tactics: blades of the shogun ? They're set in a different universe (and different characters), but the gameplay is very similar.


----------



## andeers (Feb 5, 2018)

Not cancelled but I think Golden Sun 4 must be always mentioned


----------

